# mini solar cookers



## redpanther (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a pocket sized unfoldable solar cooker?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

in a pinch a piece of foil unfolded and propped up works. Cant get much cheaper than that.


----------



## jalapenoM (Oct 20, 2008)

Wouldn't it have to be relatively big like medium-satellite dish size?


----------



## Peace Corps Volunteer (Oct 21, 2008)

*video*

Please see this video about solar cookers:

Solar Cooking Stops Rape In Africa? by strive4impact -- Revver Online Video Sharing Network


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Pocket sized? NO.

Solar cooker for anything larger than lighting a cigarette will be a square meter or square yard in size or larger.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

How do the smaller box-style ones work as opposed to the larger fanning out ones?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

How hot can a solar oven really get? Say it's 100 degrees outside. How much more hot could it get in a solar oven?


----------



## flag2442 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Solar cookers*

I dont know about the small ones but the homemade larger over 300 degrees. People cook beans, rice, bread cokies etc in them. Heres a link to just one plan ive found.

Making A Solar Oven

flag2442


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen them on Ed Begley's show Living with Ed. He uses one and it seems to work quite well. Actually have learned a lot from that show, he's a very frugal living man.


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

found this in the newspaper. it's a cool kids project.


----------

